
Why PokemonGo is sitting on a goldmine - kjpatel
https://www.linkedin.com/pulse/why-pokemongo-sitting-goldmine-manish-garg?trk=pulse_spock-articles
======
Mao_Zedang
There is already a rumor one such deal is being made with McDonalds.

~~~
isaiahg
Most definitely. Someone just extracted a McDonald's logo image file from the
game.

